# Incident at show, what to do?



## MLShunterjumper (Mar 17, 2012)

Last weekend I went to a tiny novice show with my trainer and friend, it was a success but there was an incident which I am wondering if I should have reported. This story is mostly what my friend told me, as I didn't see the whole thing myself.

So here's the story, sorry if it's too long:
At the show there was a horse that seemed to be very young and inexperienced in the ring, running out/ refusing to jump, bucking, etc. and was excused from the ring almost every class. Still, the rider seemed to be giving the horse a fair amount of praise when it was deserved and only used the crop when was needed as far as I could see. The actual issue came after the classes.
As my friend described it, the horse was tied to the side of the trailer (it was a tiny 1-day show so there was no need for stabling) and the rider was grooming him. The horse attempted to nip the rider, and the rider picked up a crop and hit the horse hard on the hindquarters. The horse broke his lead rope, pulled loose and began running around the trailer park. The rider ran after him and cornered him around a car, and grabbed his lead rope. I noticed the noise about then and stopped grooming my own horse to look around the trailer my horse was tied to. I saw that the loose horse had been caught and walked back to my horse. However, according to my friend, the loose horse's rider yanked on the lead rope. The horse was startled and scurried backwards into a car, where his leg got momentarily pinched by the wheel.The rider kept yanking and started yelling/swearing at the horse, the horse fell over, yes FELL OVER and the rider, still carrying the crop, pulled the horse up and started hitting him, still yelling and swearing. :shock:Eventually the rider pulled the horse back to the trailer, I'm not sure what happened after that.

I know that this is terrible horsemanship and I feel very sorry for the poor horse, as well as MAD at the rider, but I do not believe the horse was seriously injured and so I'm not sure if this counts as abuse and should have been reported I just want to know in case of future incidents. Advice please?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Did it damage the car? Smacking a horse with a crop on the butt for nipping is NOT abuse, yanking on a lead rope is NOT abuse, swearing & yelling at a horse is NOT abuse, although I am pretty sure the show has a policy with competitors using foul language. If you swore up a storm at shows I attend, you are asked to leave the premises. If a horse fell against a car, I would inform the car owner, might be a dent there.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Only people who see it should report anything. If you did not see it, it is only heresay to you. JMHO.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Well it was poor horsemanship but nothing you can really report. If the person whose car was damaged asks, then your friend can tell them since you didn't see it yourself.


----------



## ThealovesLondon (Apr 23, 2010)

I would stay out of it. It sounds like it wasn't that big of a deal - it's not like the owner was severely beating the horse or anything. She probably just had a moment of frustration for letting the horse get loose. It's not really any of your business anyways...especially if you didn't see it with your own eyes.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

This needs to be reported to the show committee. Any rider who "loses it" shouldn't be handling animals. The judges and show committees are a bunch of namby pambies who don't want to make waves. When I was showing if a judge saw something he didn't like, in the ring or out, the horse was dismissed from the show. It was usually pretty serious for that to happen but at least he had the kahoonies to do it.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Saddlebag said:


> This needs to be reported to the show committee. Any rider who "loses it" shouldn't be handling animals. The judges and show committees are a bunch of namby pambies who don't want to make waves. When I was showing if a judge saw something he didn't like, in the ring or out, the horse was dismissed from the show. It was usually pretty serious for that to happen but at least he had the kahoonies to do it.


Yes, if there is a question, anyone can always report. However, I doubt all of us are perfect and never "lose it". Is that reportable? I don't know. I didn't see it and neither did the OP.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Saddlebag said:


> This needs to be reported to the show committee. Any rider who "loses it" shouldn't be handling animals. The judges and show committees are a bunch of namby pambies who don't want to make waves. When I was showing if a judge saw something he didn't like, in the ring or out, the horse was dismissed from the show. It was usually pretty serious for that to happen but at least he had the kahoonies to do it.


There's nothing to report, the OP didn't see it. Sounds like the rider had a tantrum and if she were my kid we'd have a chat about that but as far as abuse, what was described doesn't sound like it was. 

And the word is cojones, KO ho nayce, as in El tiene cojones........, not kahoonies.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

i kinda like "kahoonies". like "goonies " or doubloonies or spitoonies or . . 

Where was I? Oh, sorry. being silly again.


----------



## MLShunterjumper (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks everyone! What I meant was, if I _saw_ something like that happen with my own eyes, should I report it or not. I understand what everyone means and I'm glad for the advice. Sorry if it seems like I overreacted, I suppose it was really just an accident...it's just that I'm not experienced enough to really know what "Abuse" really means. Waresbear: the car was not damaged as far as I know.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I'd definitely keep it in mind. Even if you tell the show people (not sure what to call them..) it may still happen at home and you can't do much about that unless you know where they live, etc.

Just aim not to treat your horses like that and you'll be golden. 

Some people just.. **** me off.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

More recently at a western trail class a horse refused to side-pass so rider yanked his mouth. Then again and again. The entire time the judge, sitting comfortably was watching as I checked to see where he was looking. Gal reversed her horse, he still wouldn't side pass so three more times she really slammed his mouth. Judge did nothing. I made a complaint to the show committee. They can decide whether or not to bring the judge back.


----------



## RosiePosie06 (Jun 3, 2012)

I've already expressed my feelings on abuse. But to me, this wasn't reportable. I definitely believe in giving the people te benefit of the doubt. If she was that calm and kind to her horse while he was so misbehaved, then perhaps her later behaviour was frustration and embarrasment from him gettin loose. Smacking him on the butt when he bit her was definitely a good move, she didn't hit his face and that's smart. Sounds like she probably had a good heart but had a moment.. Not to mention it sounds like her horse might be quite... flighty. The horse might have made it look even worse than it was!


----------

